# Earphones that don't leak sound



## callmeastha (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to urgently buy good earphones...can anyone pls suggest good earphones/headphones below 1k that don't leak sound. Is it true that sony in-ear phones are the best choice?


----------



## Krow (Mar 23, 2011)

Some members said that the JVC Marshmallows have good noise isolation.

[GO] JVC Marshmallow - The budget IEM for Rs.550 shipped !

Rs. 550/575


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

How abt Sennheiser Headphones MX 460 - rs.740


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 23, 2011)

^^i use mx 760  and even they don't have good noise cancellation so forget about mx 460


----------

